
Ask HN: Name the most relevant problem in your field for 2020 - DrNuke
Hello, Just another brainstorming for the usually clever and passionate HackerNews-ers here: is there a particular problem hindering progress or even a breakthrough in your field (not only cs or eng and medical but also humanities and socio-politics very welcome). What would you like to see in 2020 in order to make it happen? Thanks!
======
AnimalMuppet
Here's one for you. It's not "in my field", but: We can take accurate,
noninvasive pictures of almost all the blood vessels in the body, but not of
those in the heart. Which, since so many people die from heart problems, is
something we'd really like to be able to do.

Why can't we see them in the heart? Because the heart beats fast enough than
it moves before a CT or MRI machine can complete the picture. And you can
think about trying to take the picture at the same place in the heart's
motion, but the lung's motion is not in phase, and messes you up.

We could fix it if we had a _really fast_ CT or MRI machine.

~~~
DrNuke
Thanks, much appreciated!

